# How long does primer need to dry prior to texturing?



## KStatefan (May 6, 2013)

How long doe the primer have to dry before I can spy texture on? I am using blue box of mud thinned down. The primer has the following dry times.

Touch 35 min
Recoat 1 hr
Stain Seal 2 hr
Full Hard 7 days


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

1 hr. That's pretty quick drying stuff. If you are doing a knockdown, I would check to make sure there are no heavy spots still wet.


----------



## KStatefan (May 6, 2013)

I waited overnight before apply texure. I used ProForm Lite to texture it had a number of short green strings in it that I had to pick out. I think they might have been stitching from raw materials when the compound was produced. Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

KStatefan said:


> I waited overnight before apply texure. I used ProForm Lite to texture it had a number of short green strings in it that I had to pick out. I think they might have been stitching from raw materials when the compound was produced. Has anybody else seen this?


Had that happen once. It was bristles from my brush in my water pail.


----------



## KStatefan (May 6, 2013)

I took a couple of the fibers.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

is your bucket green??


----------



## KStatefan (May 6, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> is your bucket green??


Yes. I did not think of that.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

KStatefan said:


> Yes. I did not think of that.


Grind down those corners on your whip.


----------

